# Potential Food Allergy



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi,

We had Peanut at the vets tonight as she's been chewing her feet constantly recently. The vet thinks it's an allergy and said first thing we need to do is change her food to one that contains a different protein. We have always fed Peanut Orijen since she was a puppy, she's 19 months now and eats Orijen adult and this contain chicken, turkey, eggs and fish so we need to find a new food that has red meat as the protein content.

Can anyone recommend any other kibble foods to us? We have to feed this new food exclusively for 6 weeks (no treats etc!) to see if the itching stops. The foods the vet recommended were:-

WAFCOL
ROYAL CANINE
JAMES WELBELOVED
BURNS

She also said there are some foods aimed specifically for chihuahuas. I am going to check online for these too as our local petshops didn't stock any like this.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Brian & Michelle.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I know it is exspensive but can they do a food allergy test? I had one on my cat and he is allergic to more than I ever thought he could be.


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

They are going to do allergy tests in 6 weeks time if the food change doesn't help. But from what I recall she didn't mention food allergy tests. It was more tests for things like pollen or house mites for example.

Just checked with Michelle and the vet did mention food allergy tests but she said the results are hit and miss and therefore not conclusive  so she didn't recommend them.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't know those brands besides Royal Canin. Are they grain free - I would avoid grain food for my dogs at all costs, especially when allergies are suspected.

Can you get ZiwiPeak in Scotland, even via Mail Order? If you've ever considered a raw diet, now may just be the perfect time to give it a go?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I had the allergy tests done!! BIG WASTE of MONEY!! These tests are NOT accurate!! The allergies he is experiencing could be environmental or food! There's no quick answer. You have to find out by system of elimination! If he's been eating the Orijen all this time without problems, I would tend to believe it's environmental. That's not to say they can't develop an allergy to a food they've been eating, but not always. If you take him for walks in the grass, try wiping him down with a baby wipe or wash cloth when you get home. If he's really miserable, you can give Benedryl to help ease him.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My holistic vet did allergy test. I thought it was environmental but it was all food based. I will post the details lab etc as everything is on my desk at work. His test was right in the money. I assumed he was allergic to one ir two things but the list is huge and since I removed all of them he has been better.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

James Wellbeloved is a good brand, and they do a grain-free kibble. No artificial anything in it, it was what I used before we switched to raw. You will probably have to order it in though, I couldn't find anywhere that stocked it, just the regular varieties with rice.
Harley has an allergy, we still haven't found out what is causing it. He gets bathed in medicated shampoo (Malaseb) which helps, his seems to come and go.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't remember for the life of me where I learned this--maybe on this forum, maybe somewhere else--I have really studied since Lulu has been itching so much lately, but I thought I learned that if Benadryl did not work then it is a food allergy because it doesn't help with food alergies. Has anyone else heard of this or am I dreaming it?


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hgi so sorry about the allergy id change the food soon as possible and good luck let us know which food works thanks


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> If he's been eating the Orijen all this time without problems, I would tend to believe it's environmental.


I said same thing and vet said most allergies develop between 18 months and 6 years old. Peanut is 19 months now so kinda fits with the timescale. I really liked Orijen as well as she seemed to be doing so well on it.

What do you think of these foods?

Royal Canin Chihuahuas 15Kg Royal Canin Breed Specific for Sale
ZiwiPeak Daily Dog Cuisine Pouch 1kg Complete Dry Adult Dog Food for Sale



Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My cat, Chihuly aka Huly's test info:

We did the test because Huly has sinus issues and is FHV-1 positive so when the vet stated she wanted to do an allergy test I thought it would be enviromental but it was all food based. It was around $250.00 but I can say these results are pretty much right on with its results. I assumed he was allergic to Salmon as when he ate anything Salmon with in 48 hours he puked. Since I have received the results and removed all items listed I have noticed a HUGE difference in his health. 

Here is the info from Huly's test: I am scanning the entire book as photos as some of this info might help others.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Set 2


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for that, looks very indepth!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I was hoping it might give you some insight and it does have helpful allergy tips for all kids of allergies


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I am still not 100% convinced it's food based but will try one of the above mentioned foods depending on what you all recommend and see how it goes. I know alot of dogs have problems this time of the year with pollen and/or grass mites so I assumed it was this. Definately didn't expect to be told to change her food.


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> If you've ever considered a raw diet, now may just be the perfect time to give it a go?


I have been reading through the RAW section on here as I wasn't sure where to start with this. I will certainly look into it further.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Peanut1 said:


> I said same thing and vet said most allergies develop between 18 months and 6 years old. Peanut is 19 months now so kinda fits with the timescale. I really liked Orijen as well as she seemed to be doing so well on it.
> 
> What do you think of these foods?
> 
> ...


I was told they develop allergies usually around 3 years old, which is when my chi started hers. It's so frustrating cause theirs so many different theories/opinions. Hope you find some comfort for your baby soon.

BTW:: Ziwipeak is one of the best dog foods I could have ever put my chi on! I've seen fantastic improvement in her health!!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Huly said:


> I was hoping it might give you some insight and it does have helpful allergy tips for all kids of allergies


Have you tried giving any of the foods that your dogs allergic to to see if he has a reaction. Like a small piece, just to verify these tests are accurate. I had the same test done & hers said she was allergic to everything food & environmental. Turkey & beef were on the lists and I've given her beef since the test with no reaction. Grass & fleas were on the lists & I'm pretty sure she is definitely allergic to them, but many dogs are. The reason I ask is because if I had believed the test were accurate, my dog wouldn't be able to enjoy much variety in her food, so I needed to find out for sure. Although she still suffers from allergies, I'm about 95% positive that it is not food related; it's all environmental related. I live in TN, & over 90% of the residents suffer from allergies because of our environment!! There is always something blooming here. The sad part is that we're an outdoors-type of people, so we tend to suffer more, but we love playing outside!! Lol.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Don't know those brands besides Royal Canin. Are they grain free - I would avoid grain food for my dogs at all costs, especially when allergies are suspected.
> 
> Can you get ZiwiPeak in Scotland, even via Mail Order? If you've ever considered a raw diet, now may just be the perfect time to give it a go?


all they brands are grain FULL rubbish UK brands!


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

theshanman97 said:


> all they brands are grain FULL rubbish UK brands!


are you saying the ziwipeak we get here is rubbish as it says on the website its so expensive because it comes from new zealand?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Peanut1 said:


> are you saying the ziwipeak we get here is rubbish as it says on the website its so expensive because it comes from new zealand?


No, No, Shannon was meaning the other brands you quoted that I'd not heard of were rubbish  ZiwiPeak IS THE DUCK'S NUTS worldwide 

When making the decision what to feed my 3 new pups, I too had the same concerns most do about raw feeding i.e. worms, germs, not enough nutrients bla bla bla. I started reading and read a few comments like - "When was the last time you saw a dog in a field hunting for and happily eating rice, corn, wheat or, for that matter, left over tomato much and any number of other crap fillers the $ conscious industry use knowing that a vast % of the population won't research and will even think it's good for their pets.

Mine have now been on raw & ZiwiPeak exclusively for the last couple of months, maybe slightly less, and they are the absolute picture of health & happiness, bursting with energy - glossy coats, no tears, no body odour, no smelly poos and they're few & far between, small & solid (because their bodies absorb virtually all of what they eat) so I can't sing raw's praises highly enough.

I also dehyrate my own treats i.e. chicken breast, kidney & liver.

*BTW, important question - you haven't been feeding your little one any store bought chicken treats at all have you, either is the distant or recent past?????*


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Ziwipeak is one of the best foods out there- of you are not going to feed raw then feed that- it really is great. Royal Canin (they have a "Chihuahua" specific food and that is a load of BS) is awful- full of fillers and corn. If you are willing to get the ziwipeak absolutely go for that. I feed raw mostly and use it when I am traveling or run out of meat or something like that. They also have a few varieties to try- venison and lamb are the two I get. Both would be good for a dog with food allergies.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woodard yes I tried beef and salmon and both he puked in 48and hours. Also he has not had a sinus infection (knock on wood) since I changed his dry food that had alfalfa in it


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> *BTW, important question - you haven't been feeding your little one any store bought chicken treats at all have you, either is the distant or recent past?????*


No we haven't. Are you refering to dog treats or human chicken? Either way it's a no.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Peanut1 said:


> No we haven't. Are you refering to dog treats or human chicken? Either way it's a no.


Dog treats manufactured in China but packaged in USA (Waggin' Train brand) etc. are alleged to have possibly killed 100's of dogs. USA's FDA site has published some info and a search of google will reveal the carnage this crap has caused in sickness and/or death.

Just check every mortal thing you feed for that tiny, tiny print hidden on the packaging that says, "Made in China". As I recall, I'm sure I read elsewhere that other recalls on kibble have been brought about by ingredients being imported from China too, but don't quote me.

At least we raw feeders are as safe as safe can be in this day an age of ingested chemicals, hormones, anti-biotics, poison pasture sprays, worming/tick/parasite chemicals doused on livestock etc.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I can't remember for the life of me where I learned this--maybe on this forum, maybe somewhere else--I have really studied since Lulu has been itching so much lately, but I thought I learned that if Benadryl did not work then it is a food allergy because it doesn't help with food alergies. Has anyone else heard of this or am I dreaming it?


that's exactly what my vet told me. Benadryl only helps with environmental allergies.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

Peanut1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We had Peanut at the vets tonight as she's been chewing her feet constantly recently. The vet thinks it's an allergy and said first thing we need to do is change her food to one that contains a different protein. We have always fed Peanut Orijen since she was a puppy, she's 19 months now and eats Orijen adult and this contain chicken, turkey, eggs and fish so we need to find a new food that has red meat as the protein content.
> 
> ...


I would hold off the allergy testing until you have trialed a food for at least 8 weeks,try a fish based food without any corn,soy,spelt and as less fillers as possible,dive no dairy at all and that includes eggs,the problem with vet allergy testing is they do not test for a lot of things,I had my bulldog tested by an holistic tech it was so much more extensive,has your chi been yeast tested ,do you supplement?,karen


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

My dachshund has very bad allergiess.The food allergys are peas,rice,barley,rabbit and yeast.theres TO much out door stuff to put on here.Shes also on allergy shots that we can administer to her at home every 3 weeks.and last shes also on an allergy pill.When we go camping,we cant let her play in grass,but I'd rather do that than her itch and chew really bad.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

missydawn said:


> My dachshund has very bad allergiess.The food allergys are peas,rice,barley,rabbit and yeast.theres TO much out door stuff to put on here.Shes also on allergy shots that we can administer to her at home every 3 weeks.and last shes also on an allergy pill.When we go camping,we cant let her play in grass,but I'd rather do that than her itch and chew really bad.


Do you feel that all this stuff is helping in any way? Just curious because I've done all that too & there were times when I felt it was helping, but there were more times when I know it wasn't helping. I finally got tired of jabbing her & quit & just simpliflied everything. I've got her on about a 95% raw diet & try to keep her out of the grass unless she has to do her business. The thing that I KNOW helps her the moist is the bathes. I alternate between a moisturizing dog shampoo & a medicated keto shampoo. I give her Ceterizine or Benedryl too.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

at the beginning i had my doubts.She had sores chewed on her she was so bad and would keep us up at night biting. She has been on Hills DD venison and potatoes BUT since the girls on cp have told me about the dog food advisor website,I have since learned its a number 1 food!!thats bad.I am trying her on simply nourish now,sweet potato and salmon.The allergy pill "temeri p" REALLY WORKS GOOD for her.As far as benadryl,she cant take it,it makes her to sick.As far as baths,she cant be in oatmeal.At the time of getting her 6 years ago,the warning signs were there by the looks of her daddy BUT we want really looking for red flags then,But I can honestly say we rescued her from the mess she was having to live in.Shes our Maisey Faye


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Poor baby..Hope all is well now..I am not a food adviser though I will leave it to the more knowledgeable Chi peeps on here


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

its summer now so it always acts up a little in the summer,I guess its due to our outings


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, I'm sorry for your baby feeling so bad & I hope you find out what's triggering the itches. As for me, I still have no clue after almost 4 years, but am leaning more towards environmental than food, especially grass. Good luck & I hope you find comfort soon.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

Environmental allergies are the worst kind,food allergies can be easily dealt with,well easier anyway,my bulldog had 37 allergens 2 of which were spelt and rye and as I was raw feeding her even the meat had a bad effect on her,I think when we have any dog with allergies then all we can do is have allergy testing done and try avoid the allergens,dogs with allergies cannot be cured just maintained,it's hard work especially if the dog is suffering as my bulldog did ,for 14 months,I have to say its made me paranoid with my new chi ,I would hate to go through the same thing with her and as allergies come out at between 1 and 3 years as a rule I will be on edge until she is at least 3 !,karen


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Karen,I agree with you!You can really study the food labels and avoid those allergens BUT all the rest is just impossible to avoid!!As ive said ,we've delt with this 6 years,and its still hard!I know it sounds like real children ,but when the rest do things on outings,we hate to tell her she cant.Those little allergy serum vials are expensive too!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

We didn't even do the allergy serum,with 37 allergens in total it was just too much!,we could not even go on holiday ,14 months of allergy to almost everything the vet set that she was probably allergic to herself!,even walking her was a trial for her as she was allergic to diesel fumes,she was suffering so much all down to bad breeding,at the start I thought I could cure her,spent all my time on the laptop looking for cures,spent so much money on supplements ,but I knew deep down she would never get better ,allergies really are a curse,I'm paranoid now ,when betsy scratches I go into a whirl,I even insisted the vet only give her half doses of vaccination!think I must be damaged now lol,karen


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Gracie said:


> We didn't even do the allergy serum,with 37 allergens in total it was just too much!,we could not even go on holiday ,14 months of allergy to almost everything the vet set that she was probably allergic to herself!,even walking her was a trial for her as she was allergic to diesel fumes,she was suffering so much all down to bad breeding,at the start I thought I could cure her,spent all my time on the laptop looking for cures,spent so much money on supplements ,but I knew deep down she would never get better ,allergies really are a curse,I'm paranoid now ,when betsy scratches I go into a whirl,I even insisted the vet only give her half doses of vaccination!think I must be damaged now lol,karen


We love her more than words but it's a lot of expence to get into !shes been on shots for years. We hate doing it,but she was suffering so!!!we will thoroughly check out the breeders in the future and see the mama and daddy hopefully before ever getting another one We now know what warning signs are. But then again ,if we wouldn't" have gotten her,what kind of misery would she be in today


----------

